# Thank you, intro, and my homemade setup



## Ratskillscat (Jun 2, 2018)

First off, thank you everyone for posting your homemade blowguns and darts. Thank you to whoever spends the money to keep this site on the internet. I grew up shooting blowguns. When I was 13 I traded a whole bunch of pogs for my buddies blowgun. It was perfect timing pogs were at peak of their value and days later we all realized they were completely worthless.
We had air guns and Firearms but I preferred my blow gun over everything else. 
Fast forward a couple decades and my garden shed has rats running across the rafters. Seeing them was just frustrating and putting out a trap seemed totally inadequate. I was about to spend some money on a cold steel blowgun. Then I decided to give PVC and some paper and bamboo darts a try.

I ended up wrapping a bit of wire around the pointy end. I think that the extra weight versus the extra drag of the opposite end helps it fly with less wobble despite primitive design.
I used simple butcher paper rolled up and glued with Superglue and then later painted them with some white spray paint to stiffen them and help me find them.
With a simple setup on the fourth try while holding my 9 month old baby I killed a rat from about 10 yards away. Well I seriously injured it and had to put several more darts in it, and then I finally put on some gloves and just broke its neck.since then I attached razors to the split end of a dart and haven't had a chance to shoot the other rat yet, but they sure do puncture a box easily.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## slingshot (Mar 3, 2018)

I shot one 4 times- neck, spine, and two to body area and he just ran behind plumbing and into wall. It takes a head shot sometimes. And I was shooting big bore cold steel 625 broad heads! Total penetration as one pinned him to wall which he pulled loose before I could get to him. Yesterday I shot a young one and the one shot near spine took him out. I will always try for head from now on.


----------

